
A boot-strappers guide to turning $2000 into $2,000,000 in sales in 4 months - polymath88
http://www.upshiftpartners.com/sales-hacking-a-boot-strappers-guide-to-turning-2000-into-2000000-in-sales-in-4-months/?utm_content=buffereda05&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
socrates1998
This is a typical sales process. Not much new.

A lot enthusiasm and "hustle".

7 touches before a sale.

Yet, he does not go into detail about how he turned $2,000 into $2 million in
4 months.

He just talks about his sales process.

I wish I had my 10 minutes back.

~~~
gloverkcn
While I agree I think it's a good article for any starting entrepreneur to
read. The key take away is the first point.

Go out and literally knock on doors. You have to get the first customers the
old fashion way.

I've seen too many people say they have an MVP and then start talking about
what feature is next since nobody has magically shown up to their site.

